# Too many drivers verifying their weekly paychecks.....



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Well....maybe if we didn't have to keep such a close eye on Uber's Accounting Department....their webpage wouldn't be having these problems------>

*Too Many Requests*
This user has exceeded an allotted request count. Try again later.

(Message I got when I clicked on "Payment Statements")


----------

